
Wikipedia’s ‘Longest-Running Hoax’ About Fake Warsaw Death Camp Revealed - wslh
https://www.algemeiner.com/2019/10/06/wikipedias-longest-running-hoax-about-fake-warsaw-death-camp-revealed/
======
dvfjsdhgfv
> they’re trying to equate what happened to the Jews during the Holocaust to
> what happened to Poles during the Holocaust.

Well, Poland lost 6 million citizens during the WW2 and Jews lost the same
amount - the tricky part is half of Polish casualties were of Jewish origin.
So I don't believe anyone could equate these two - not to mention the fact
that being Jewish meant you're practically dead if you couldn't find any
helpful Poles, whereas if you were a Pole you had some chances of survival.

------
wnevets
>Wikipedia had an entry for more than 15 years on its English-language website
about a death camp in Warsaw during the years of the Holocaust that did not
exist in real life, Haaretz reported on Friday.

why not link to the actual story

[https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-the-
fa...](https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-the-fake-nazi-
death-camp-wikipedia-s-longest-hoax-exposed-1.7942233)

------
thrownear1832
Inevitable when there is a lack of respecting authoritative, primary sources:

[https://futurama.fandom.com/wiki/Whalers_on_the_Moon](https://futurama.fandom.com/wiki/Whalers_on_the_Moon)

------
llacb47
Blogspam

